

Bloom, a cloud programming language - apphacker
http://boom.cs.berkeley.edu/

======
hga
This project's naming system is ... confusing; scroll down to the last bit of
real content to find out that:

" _Bloom ("BlOOM") is the BOOM language._ "

From earlier: " _BOOM stands for the Berkeley Orders Of Magnitude project,
because we seek to enable people to build systems that are OOM bigger than are
building today, with OOM less effort than traditional programming
methodologies._ "

